# Toirão-andaluz



## frederico (11 Set 2014 às 11:29)

Creio que pela falta de conhecimento que há em Portugal sobre o toirão é de valor abrir este tópico. 

O toirão-bravo ou andaluz foi uma ave parecida a uma codorniz comum em boa parte do país até ao século XIX. Na primeira metade do século XX entrou em regressão e não é possível estabelecer a data concreta da sua extinção em Portugal. É possível que até décadas recentes ainda houvesse populações isoladas no litoral sul do país. O toirão foi comum no Centro e Sul de Portugal, Sul de Espanha, Marrocos, Argélia, Líbia ou Tunísia. Espécie de hábitos discretos, tolera muito mal a presença humana. 

Existem várias subespécies de toirão. _Turnix sylvaticus sylvaticus_ era a subespécie que habitava o Mediterrâneo Ocidental, Andaluzia, Portugal e Magrebe. Actualmente é provável que o toirão já esteja extinto em Doñana. Apenas se conhecem populações em Marrocos, perto do litoral atlântico. Restam poucos indivíduos e a subespécie está à beira da extinção. 

O desinteresse das autoridades ibéricas, dos ambientalistas e dos gestores de áreas protegidas da Península Ibérica conduziram a esta catástrofe ambiental. No anos 80 ou 90 ainda era possível salvar o toirão. Teria sido necessário um plano de reprodução em cativeiro e medidas exigentes para salvaguarda dos habitat. O toirão prefere o litoral e a sua presença não é compatível com o aproveitamento turístico maciço praticado na costa ocidental de Huelva ou no Algarve. Provavalmente apenas Doñana e a Costa Vicentina teriam condições para acolher de novo o toirão. 

Em Marrocos esta ave pode ser encontrada em zonas de agricultura tradicional e em matos (maquis). A espécie prefere o litoral e é residente.

O toirão ainda pode ser salvo e ainda pode voltar ao nosso país. 

É fundamental que as autoridades tomem consciência deste problema, bem como as associações ambientalistas: parece que olvidaram esta simpática ave.


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2014 às 12:26)

Desconhecia por completo esta espécie.


----------



## james (12 Set 2014 às 20:08)

MSantos disse:


> Desconhecia por completo esta espécie.





Tambem desconhecia . 

Em Portugal existe tambem um toirao , mas e um mamifero , roedor e aparentado com a doninha .


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2014 às 23:35)

james disse:


> Tambem desconhecia .
> 
> Em Portugal existe tambem um toirao , mas e um mamifero , roedor e aparentado com a doninha .



Sim, esse conheço bem, já vi alguns na Natureza (não muitos). Agora este toirão (ave) nunca tinha ouvido falar.


----------



## bluejay (13 Set 2014 às 00:54)

james disse:


> Tambem desconhecia .
> 
> Em Portugal existe tambem um toirao , mas e um mamifero , roedor e aparentado com a doninha .



Não é roedor. É um mustelídeo carnívoro


----------

